# July Acquisitions



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Today I picked up the blue Brooks Brothers madras short sleeved shirt. It was around $10 after my $20 Brooks Rewards gift card. Next I went over to J. Crew and picked up a nice D-ring patch madras belt for $10 and a Nantucket turk's head rope bracelet for $2.50. It should fit in nicely at the beach (St. Simons Island) next week. Only 4 more days....


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Haven't kept up with this at all:

AE Meridians, new, eBay










Finally won an auction for a pair of Alden loafers










This linen Press sack from our man Mack










This Corbin seersucker sack from our man Foghorn










Picked up quite a lot from Fog and am expecting another box any day now.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

LL Bean pink ocbd.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Untilted said:


> LL Bean pink ocbd.


So? What do you think? Like the color? Shirt?


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

BB patch pocket navy blazer for $23.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

couple BB ocbds to stock up (teflon-free) - blue, pink, blue uni striped
tan calfskin strap for the engine turned buckle 


I'm being seriously tempted to order a stack of mercers. Not sure why, I guess I've just been in the mood to stock up on ocbds...we'll see how this ends up.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

spinlps said:


> So? What do you think? Like the color? Shirt?


I like the color. It's in the dryer now. I will try it on once it's dry.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

So far, just some straps form Central Watch, but I'm working on it 

Brian


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

J. Mclaughlin needlepoint belt purchased on Ebay









Leatherman belt with a sailboat hull motif









*both photos taken from listing


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I bought one for summer:

and one for winter:










Both Peterman. I have neither one of them yet.


----------



## Benjamin E. (Mar 2, 2007)

AlanC said:


>


That is a great coat. It would also look good in a dark or light grey and black velvet collar.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Benjamin E. said:


> That is a great coat. It would also look good in a dark or light grey and black velvet collar.


Thanks. Sadly, I must confess I have a black and white herringbone Chesterfield with black velvet collar already.  I'm hoping the covert will be much lighter weight, and thus more suitable for our non-winters.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Taking advantage of the holiday sales, picked up a RL turquoise/white seersucker shirt, w/a button down collar. Also secured a BB tie with paired walking pheasants on a terra-cotta background...still looking for that tie with pheasants in flight imprinted on it!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Alden LHS in cigar cordovan


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

pair of Bass Dirty Bucs. 3 BB OCBDs at their sale. J.Crew Linen suit.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Beefeater said:


> J.Crew Linen suit.


That sounds nice--store or online?


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

AlanC said:


> That sounds nice--store or online?


Store didn't have my size so went online and actually got it on sale. The jacket is darted so that might not be what some forum members are in for, but it's nice and breathable for the Texas summer. I usually wear it with a Madras tie just to drive the wife a little crazy.


----------



## RTW (Jan 7, 2006)

1 pr. Alden LHS - cordovan, color 8
1 pr. Alan Payne dirty bucs (awaiting delivery)
3 J. Press pique polo shirts (awaiting delivery)
2 O'Connell's pique polo shirts (awaiting delivery)
1 BB madras short-sleeve shirt
6 pr. BB cotton argyle socks


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

The Bargain Barn in Sharon, Conn. strikes again, as I found this relic - a Brooks 1818 wash 'n' wear sack suit. The silly thing fits just right. $6.00 - lining is torn and the seat of the trousers needs minor attention. The cuffs are 1.75". Thank you, whoever you are (or were).

I am wearing it unshaven, sans tie, and with Quoddys in case someone wants to skip the film-making entirely and go straight to the interview shows.

This was just the lift I needed after a completely bootless morning at the ER, getting jabbed, probed and scanned, only to find that everything's progressing nicely and the dizziness, disorientation and headaches are par for the treatment course.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

AlanC said:


>


Nice. I was sorely tempted when I saw those on Ebay, but haven't had the funds to pull the trigger.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

AE McNeil's in cordovan er...cordovan


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Nice acquisition!


----------



## wereed (Aug 1, 2006)

Two pair seersucker shorts from BB outlet during sale. One pair blue, other pair green. 

Also, two bows from same outlet, on sale as well. One is madras, other is pinkish seersucker. Work is much too casual for ties, so I'll wait for vacation or school or hot dates, whichever come first.

Walt


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Orgetorix said:


> Nice. I was sorely tempted when I saw those on Ebay, but haven't had the funds to pull the trigger.


As you can see, I didn't let that stop me.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> This was just the lift I needed after a completely bootless morning at the ER, getting jabbed, probed and scanned, only to find that everything's progressing nicely and the dizziness, disorientation and headaches are par for the treatment course.


Patrick: I do hope you get to feeling better soon. That is a really nasty virus you tied into...comes to us humans courtesy of a deer tick I believe but, in this instance, the proximate cause was perhaps a serriptitious nip from one of those pesky lizard people! (winks) On a more serious note, you do look sharp in that new suit of clothes. Get plenty of rest and be assured, the good thoughts of many are with you!


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Lands End Traditional Plain Front Chinos, off to the alterations shop tomorrow for cuffing.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Patrick: I do hope you get to feeling better soon. That is a really nasty virus you tied into...comes to us humans courtesy of a deer tick I believe but, in this instance, the proximate cause was perhaps a serriptitious nip from one of those pesky lizard people! (winks) On a more serious note, you do look sharp in that new suit of clothes. Get plenty of rest and be assured, the good thoughts of many are with you!


Thanks. I suspected the Lizard People might have had a hand in this, but I didn't want you guys to think I'm some kind of kook.

After a shower and shave (tremendous, what a little soap and water does for the ailing soul) I took another look at this suit and I think I really lucked out here. This thing _fits_, at least as well as anything off the (thrift shop) rack is going to.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

AlanC said:


> As you can see, I didn't let that stop me.


Yes, well, as I'm either slightly or sorely tempted by something on Ebay nearly every day, I have had to develop a little restraint or face bankruptcy.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Ben Silver heathered oranage Harris tweed
Ben Silver green tie with yellow stripe
Ben Silver paisley tie


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*july*

a Brooks Bros red university stripe ocbd- w/ square tag
not the greatest collar or fabric doubtless somebody outlet malled it and I swung it on e bay for 11$
there you have it-trad thrift-


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Went back to the Bargain Barn thinking maybe the same gent had donated some other suits or jackets that were in the "Posh" section, as opposed to the ordinary stuff. No luck, but I unearthed this batch of pocket squares and this funky bow, which is silk but puckered a la seersucker. $9.90.

My pocket square collection, like everything else, is completely out of hand.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Love the bow tie.



Patrick06790 said:


> My pocket square collection, like everything else, is completely out of hand.


*sigh* Yes. Mine, too.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​
My July acquisition is a 3lb 10oz miniature dachshund, Lucy, as a companion to our other minature dachshund, Maia.​


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm usually not a fan of small dogs, but for Lucy I could make an exception


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

videocrew said:


> I'm usually not a fan of small dogs, but for Lucy I could make an exception


Thanks. We are quite fond of her as well, as is Maia, as can be seen in the second photo.

I am with you on the small dogs. I have always had Alaskan Malamutes so this is quite the big change for me, but I have not regretted it for a single moment.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^ Cute pup. You win this month's 'awwww' factor hands down.

Here are a few 'new' ties, first a Holland & Holland that's great when I'm not on safari:










And a couple of vintage Brooks Brothers narrow striped grenadines:


----------



## mdsc (Apr 16, 2007)

^^ those striped bb ties are beauts. mdsc


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*ties*

winners from B2 and Patrick's bow.

reading about Wilder in the style forum -mentions that he had tiecrafters narrow some for him.-which would suggest that if you thrifted a mungo 4" of high end silk cheap and damn near mint cond it might be well worth it.
has this been done around here?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

3button Max said:


> reading about Wilder in the style forum -mentions that he had tiecrafters narrow some for him.-which would suggest that if you thrifted a mungo 4" of high end silk cheap and damn near mint cond it might be well worth it.
> has this been done around here?


I have a 4"+ Holliday & Brown paisley that I love, well, except that it's 4"+. I've been considering shipping it off to Tiecrafters to knock it down to about 3.5". Do you have to meet a minimum number for them to do any work, or is that just for cleaning?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ 
I would suggest that you do not shorten the tie


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I've been busy 
1 pink OCBD from BB-ebay

1 pair AE Lexingtons in chili(I think) my first AE's-ebay :aportnoy: 

1pink, 2 white, 2 blue, 1 blue uni stripe OCBD form Paul Fredrick-not ebay

1 grey with blue stripe OCBD and yellow check OCBD from BB clearance sale

Finally my second pair of AE's from ebay-


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Nothing exciting yet, just a few LE t-shirts.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

BB Navy Poplin Sack (should be ready later this week)
White Press Flap OCBD (anyone know when the sale ends?)
Two White, One Blue Bean Pima OCBD
Handful of socks from J. Crew & Polo sales
Seersucker shorts from Target of all places
Burgundy w/ white polka dot pocket square


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Anglophile, those are great AE specs. :thumbs-up:

What's the model name?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Anglophile, those are great AE specs. :thumbs-up:
> 
> What's the model name?


"Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's spectators" - but I do.

But here is some balm in the form of AE Meridians, which made their debut at the wedding Saturday. Note residual dog poop smears, but with that sole, hey, I didn't slip!

This sole, incidentally, strikes me as the best compromise between style and traction.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ 
Nice spectators


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Allen Edmonds Ridgefields


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Whilst in Savannah, GA shopping at J. Parker Limited...

(2) House Brand Madras ties
Navy Webbed Surcingle with Croc Leather Tabs on either end
(2) Gitman Bros. Broadcloth dress shirts w/ Point Collar
(2) pair silk knot cufflinks w/ kelly green & yellow (my school's colors)

And, for my wife, a Southern Proper Baby Blue wide headband w/ Black Labradors (we have said dog)...

TT:teacha:


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

dunno how trad this acquisition is, but i snagged a $210 thomas pink shirt for 9 bucks today!


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Finally received my J. Press red/navy surcingle belt.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

markdc said:


> dunno how trad this acquisition is, but i snagged a $210 thomas pink shirt for 9 bucks today!


Savings $200 is very tradly.

JB


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

*Busy couple of days on Ebay*

Had a busy couple of days on ebay - I pretty much have to stop, though, as my Tailor is maxed out for a while yet!

First, a pair of AE Sanford shoes in Burgundy:

Second, a Norman Hilton Navy PS suit. Looks like it might be a sack also, even though I probably have too many sacks in my wardrobe right now.

Third, an Oxxford Grey PS suit. that I really didn't that I'd win, but that came in at a very low cost.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^The Norman Hilton looks to have darts, but Hilton is always a good purchase. That's a great suit at a thrift store price.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AE Cliftons, seconds










LE suede loafers, as previously reviewed by Our Man in Wisconsin.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> AE Cliftons, seconds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patrick,

I am so glad that you are posting again and feeling better. I love the LEs. Do they get a lot of stuff sticking to them?


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

The friendly mail-lady just delievered my NIB AE Byron's in a beautiful Chocolate Brown calfskin. I eBayed these for just a shade over $100 shipped. I'd really like to thank J. Libourel (sp?) for mentioning these to wnh back in his "What Do I Need Now?" (or something like that) thread. I started tracking auctions for these on eBay and have now purchased my very first high quality (and brand new!!) dress shoe. I'll post pics when I can, but I really wanted to simply say thank you. So, thank you...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Duck said:


> Patrick,
> 
> I love the LEs. Do they get a lot of stuff sticking to them?


Not as yet. I've only worn them around the house and to the grocery store.

I bought a pair in brown calf a couple of years ago for flying to Oregon and nothing got stuck to those.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

TradTeacher said:


> The friendly mail-lady just delievered my NIB AE Byron's in a beautiful Chocolate Brown calfskin. I eBayed these for just a shade over $100 shipped. I'd really like to thank J. Libourel (sp?) for mentioning these to wnh back in his "What Do I Need Now?" (or something like that) thread. I started tracking auctions for these on eBay and have now purchased my very first high quality (and brand new!!) dress shoe. I'll post pics when I can, but I really wanted to simply say thank you. So, thank you...
> 
> TT:teacha:


Ah, I, too, took that advice and eBayed a pair myself, in black calfskin, for a little over $200. Before that I purchased some AE Park Avenues online that I will be returning; they don't fit nearly as well, nor do they look as nice.

I also just thrifted a Viyella plaid tie, 55/45 wool/cotton blend. $0.19.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Alden tassels in (so sue me) black cordovan. e-bayed: $177 clams


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Good acquisition!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks, Mac. I was pretty tickled.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
What is the condition of the shoes?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I was just startled out of an antibiotic-induced stupor by the FedEx driver bearing a box from J.Press - I only ordered this stuff Monday night, and paid standard freight.

Two bow ties, on pair of socks, a blue and a white pinpoint/straight collar and a blue ocbd with the flap pocket (never had one before).


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

nice haul, patrick. you'll love the flap.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Very nice Patrick!

Speaking of flap pockets, I stoped by Filenes last weekend, and to my suprise, I found a nice RL burgundy university stripe ocbd, with flap pocket, back collar button, and no logo. Cost? $15.10.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

abc123 said:


> Very nice Patrick!
> 
> Speaking of flap pockets, I stoped by Filenes last weekend, and to my suprise, I found a nice RL burgundy university stripe ocbd, with flap pocket, back collar button, and no logo. Cost? $15.10.


what the hell..........

Which filene did you go? the one on Conn. Ave?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Patrick,
Good shopping.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> ^
> What is the condition of the shoes?


The uppers appear to be in excellent condition. They've been resoled and I realize that could be problematic, but it looked like a decent job. The only thing I'll alter is to remove the metal (tap?) thingy on the soles of the heels.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Both the shirt and the jacket? is that the single malt tweed?


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I picked up both the shirt and the jacket from the tent sale so both were at least 40% off. The jacket has no lining at all (my ideal). Because of the lack of padding it is a little long in the shoulders but I will have them taken in tomorrow. I think the jacket was something like $160--quite a deal. It isn't a single malt. I can't remember what it is called, but it is a Harris tweed.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

HL Poling and Sons said:


> The uppers appear to be in excellent condition. They've been resoled and I realize that could be problematic, but it looked like a decent job. The only thing I'll alter is to remove the metal (tap?) thingy on the soles of the heels.


 ^
For the next shoe repair, you could consider an alden restoration


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Socks on sale at Banana Republic, $2.99/ea:










Dooney & Bourke braces from thrift:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^ Patrick & HistoryDoc--fantastic purchases all the way around. 

I love those socks, Patrick. I'll trade you one of my Banana Republic pairs straight up for them.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AlanC said:


> ^ Patrick & HistoryDoc--fantastic purchases all the way around.
> 
> I love those socks, Patrick. I'll trade you one of my Banana Republic pairs straight up for them.


, buster. Astonishingly hard to find interesting tannish socks.

Also four pairs of these from Grapevinehill. Another incredibly fast shipper. $16.50 each including the shipping.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Greedy, greedy. BB/Peals from eBay seller armyhardhat, who does a good job:










And a couple of Beau Ties from a guy in Vermont:










I still covet - that's the word, as there is no question of utility here - a pair of brown AE Broadstreets or something like AlanC's Alden specs, but I think I have that side of things more or less covered for the moment.

And I think I like the super-skinny bow tie shape best. Easier to tie, for one thing.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

3 LE polos (after going through the whole favorite polo thread).
Pink, Green and Yellow (completes my 'rainbow' of large, tall, hemmed sleeve polos). Will be donating the rest of the randoms I've accumulated over the past couple of seasons.

See the pink one on my What Wearing Today thread post.

Also scored some mushroom Bills M1s via the 'bay. They have been washed, dried and are at the tailoress' right now. I'll put 'em away for fall, and they'll be a pleasant surprise come late Sept!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

And finally, this Christy's hat from Noggin Tops, who are running a sale and actually had a Panama in XXL.

This is what comes of having too much time on my hands and a bit of a surplus in the bank account.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Great looking hat, Patrick. I am looking forward to seeing a photo of this hat in action. I have no doubt you'll assimilate it into your wardrobe without difficulty, while I'd look like the albino spy in SPY v SPY. 

*Will also make a great addition to the "Characters of CT" stage wardrobe, I'm sure.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Excellent purchase on the Peals, Patrick. After having those you certainly shouldn't covet my humble Aldens. Armyhardhat is a great seller, and super quick on shipping.

How do you like the Christie's Panama? What's your actual head size to need an XXL?


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you AlanC!
I just went to Banana Republic and picked up a whole mess of dress socks for $3/pair. Never a bad idea to stock up.









While at the mall I went by RL just for kicks. They had ribbon belts for $20. I figure I am pretty well set for grosgrain belts for a while.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

^ Nice belts, HD. Might have to take a run down to PRL myself.

EGF


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Make sure to ask about the price. The belts were not marked as being on sale.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Good job on the socks, HD. With the occasional foray into something higher end, I buy almost all my socks on the cheap.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

2 pairs of Corbin Country Wale Corduroy trousers (plain front, one cuffed, one not)
LE OCBD (trim fit)
Hermes tie

~$15


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AlanC said:


> How do you like the Christie's Panama? What's your actual head size to need an XXL?


I like it, they ship PDQ too.

My head is 24 centimeters and a bit. 7 3/4 or 7/78, depending on the shape of the hat and how much hair I have.

The color works well with my purple nose.


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

Clockwise from left, an Orvis Barracuda jacket in navy, a Barbour "sporting shirt" in faded blue plaid, and a Brooks Brothers Indian Madras long-sleeved shirt in green/blue/pink. Picked up on a recent trip through Manchester, VT.



The Orvis jacket is really great: water resistant, light enough to take almost anywhere, and wards off the summer morning chill nicely. My only complaint is the lack of an interior pocket or three, which would really seal the deal. But at less than half the cost of a G9 there's not much to complain about!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Patrick,
Nice Panama hat. AlanC has the power of conversion


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Paperclip,
Nice finds in order to complete your polo wardrobe. I like your attitude to donate unwanted clothing.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC,
Corbin used to make a good quality corduroys. Of course, I like your Hermes neck tie. You will be spoiled


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Excellent purchase on the Peals, Patrick. After having those you certainly shouldn't covet my humble Aldens. Armyhardhat is a great seller, and super quick on shipping.


Whoops, it was franklin_tv, who also specializes in Brooks stuff. Armyhardhat is also very good.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Do you people ever _not_ spend money on clothing? Or are you all rich?

I am informed that my Church's house slippers will be shipped on the 19th of the month, some 4-5 months after my initial order. The early reason for the delay was production problems, but now the reason is they are not a regular stock item, etc. I suppose they operate like Alden: when enough orders accumulate for a style, they do a production run. So you could wait for a while. And I have.

DD


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> Do you people ever _not_ spend money on clothing? Or are you all rich?
> DD


Not any more.

I need to sell some stuff.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> Do you people ever _not_ spend money on clothing? Or are you all rich?DD


We are rich in having wonderful family and great friend


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Beau Ties Ltd*

Hey Patrick. About six months ago you were taking a pass on bow ties, now you are well on the way to a great tie collection!

One thing that you may want to consider, now that you have discovered our mutual friend in Vt. They will make those ties to your exact neck measurement, at no extra charge. They come through perfectly every time, and you never again have to mess with the adjustment thingy that always seems to slip.

Just measure a tie that fits, and they will do it to size perfectly every time.

I also share your attraction for the 1 1/2" width. Very difficult to find elsewhere, easier to tie, as you said, and the finished product looks a lot better to me.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Intrepid said:


> Hey Patrick. About six months ago you were taking a pass on bow ties, now you are well on the way to a great tie collection!


I find that, for the man with the immense fat head and face, the bow tie eases the strain for the viewer somewhat. Plus it's unusual, even for my area where traditional dressers are perhaps a little thicker on the ground than elsewhere.

I was just getting into the swing of it when I changed jobs, returning to The Land That Taste Forgot.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

mcarthur said:


> We are rich in having wonderful family and great friend


I guess you meant "friends"? More than one? Ho ho ho...

Patrick, I know you'll be delighted to learn that I have a tailor in Toronto making a blazer for me with 8 gold buttons up the front, with 4 on each sleeve. I'll be sure to post photos.

DD


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> Ho


yeahh..


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Doctor Damage said:


> Patrick, I know you'll be delighted to learn that I have a tailor in Toronto making a blazer for me with 8 gold buttons up the front, with 4 on each sleeve. I'll be sure to post photos.


Wow. I wish I was rich enough to afford bespoke.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> I guess you meant "friends"? More than one? Ho ho ho...
> 
> Patrick, I know you'll be delighted to learn that I have a tailor in Toronto making a blazer for me with 8 gold buttons up the front, with 4 on each sleeve. I'll be sure to post photos.
> 
> DD


Changing your handle to Dr. No (Ho Ho and a Bottle of Rum)?


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Looking very handsome for fall. Very much like the cords.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Wow. I wish I was rich enough to afford bespoke.


I'm not either. About ten years ago I started putting aside $10 or $20 in a drawer each time I got back from the bank and recently I realized I had accumulated enough money to pay for a custom jacket. So I thought I'd get something that would never be mistaken for OTR. (I mentioned the jacket because Patrick recently had the effrontery to make disparaging comments about double-breasted blazers on his blog.)

It's a great technique, that sort of savings system. A friend of mine used to drop all his loose change into a big jar and after 20 years he had about $3G piled up. Mind you, it took him a week to roll all the coins, but it was worth it.

DD


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

spinlps said:


> BB Navy Poplin Sack (should be ready later this week)
> White Press Flap OCBD (anyone know when the sale ends?)
> Two White, One Blue Bean Pima OCBD


Returned from Atlanta to find the Bean and Press packages. I'm happy with the Bean's but less so w/ the Press. The Bean whites are a bright new white while the Press are noticeably moreso... not a dingy white, more a cream colored white. I ordered via the web but perhaps the shirt spent some time on the sales floor and lost its luster. I'm keeping it, but I expected more.

Also had a message that the BB suit is ready to go. Unfortunately, I will not be able to pick it up until mid-next week.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Doctor Damage said:


> It's a great technique, that sort of savings system. A friend of mine used to drop all his loose change into a big jar and after 20 years he had about $3G piled up. Mind you, it took him a week to roll all the coins, but it was worth it.
> 
> DD


We do this as well. We collect all of our loose change over the year and plan a last minute family fun weekend away with the proceeds.

A friend of mine had a giant (4ft tall or so) hollow plastic gorilla which he filled with spare quarters, half dollars and silver dollars since his college days. He finally filled it a couple of years ago. I can still see him wheeling the gorilla into the local branch to cash out. I'm not sure the teller has fully recovered...


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> I'm not either. About ten years ago I started putting aside $10 or $20 in a drawer each time I got back from the bank and recently I realized I had accumulated enough money to pay for a custom jacket. So I thought I'd get something that would never be mistaken for OTR. *(I mentioned the jacket because Patrick recently had the effrontery to make disparaging comments about double-breasted blazers on his blog.)
> *
> It's a great technique, that sort of savings system. A friend of mine used to drop all his loose change into a big jar and after 20 years he had about $3G piled up. Mind you, it took him a week to roll all the coins, but it was worth it.
> 
> DD


I did? Must have been in a movie review.

I have nothing but admiration for db blazers, or db anything.

I keep my quarters separate for laundry, and the other change goes in coffee cans. When I get a couple filled up, I cash out and have grocery money for the week (and then some).

I also make a habit of sticking the odd five or ten away in an envelope. Last time I looked there was a couple hundred in there.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

tweed 3-piece jacket set. The final price makes me wonder if I'm gonna eat next week........


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

AlanC said:


> ^The Norman Hilton looks to have darts, but Hilton is always a good purchase. That's a great suit at a thrift store price.


You have a good eye! It did have darts, but it fits nicely and was nicely cleaned and packaged by the seller (I was very impressed). It has a very classic look, and with a little work by my tailor it will fit very nicely.

The Oxxford looks to be one of my best ebay deals ever, though. I may not have it altered at all as it looks as if it were already tailored for me. Like the Hilton, it also showed up in perfect condition. 20.00+ shipping for an Oxxford is a deal I'll take anyday


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Untilted said:


> tweed 3-piece jacket set. The final price makes me wonder if I'm gonna eat next week........


Was that on eBay UK?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> I did? Must have been in a movie review.


It was in a review of one of those Italian horror movies, or something.

DD


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Connemara said:


> Was that on eBay UK?


No, it's on ebay.com

Seller is from NC I believe. It looks like a sack.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful, Tilt! I dream of such a suit.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Closer look:



HL P&S: J.Press makes tweed 3-piece jacket sets in fall/winter. Even if I could afford them, they still wouldnt make them in my size. Ebay and thifting are my only options.............


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Package arrived from Central Watch today:


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Just as I did two weeks ago, I again ordered 3 BB ocbds and a belt. This time, it was a blue uni stripe, a red uni stripe, and a solid blue. Burgundy shell cordovan belt.

Figured I'd better no wait to stock up on ocbds, and the belt was something I've been planning to buy for awhile that just went on sale. Glad I hesitated to buy it a few weeks ago - saved myself 50 bucks!


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

University Club of Memphis club tie- finally a Vineyard Vines tie I like
2 silk pocket squares from the Sales forum here

new digital camera so maybe I can post some photos here


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

anglophile23 said:


> University Club of Memphis club tie- finally a Vineyard Vines tie I like
> 2 silk pocket squares from the Sales forum here
> 
> new digital camera so maybe I can post some photos here


 ^
Looking forward to your pictures. Congratulations on your digital camera


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm pleased with some recent (July) acquisitions:

LL Bean Camp Mocs (brown);
2 Leatherman Ltd. Belts (American flag tab & buckle closure, navy on navy spouting whales (white) d-ring closure);
Orvis Zambezi (sp?) field watch; and
Central watch bands, in various stipes (#'s 1, 5 and 37 appear to be my favorites).


----------



## farney (Oct 5, 2006)

Just got back from Maine and picked up some new shoes while I was there.
Quoddy Boat Shoes - are already my favorite pair of shoes. They have quickly replaced my worn out Billfish, who may never be worn again.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

2 silk pocket squares-one burgandy with navy dots, one navy with red dots from neckties.com


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

abc123 said:


> Just as I did two weeks ago, I again ordered 3 BB ocbds and a belt. This time, it was a blue uni stripe, a red uni stripe, and a solid blue. Burgundy shell cordovan belt.
> 
> Figured I'd better no wait to stock up on ocbds, and the belt was something I've been planning to buy for awhile that just went on sale. Glad I hesitated to buy it a few weeks ago - saved myself 50 bucks!


Wow. Thanks for the heads-up on the BB cordo belt. I just ordered one - $99!


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

paper clip said:


> Wow. Thanks for the heads-up on the BB cordo belt. I just ordered one - $99!


Ditto.

Picked up a pair of olive RL chinos and orange silk knit tie yesterday. Also bought two madras SS popovers: purplish Gap and bluish PRL>


----------



## Andy S. (Mar 27, 2007)

Got my first pair(s) of Bills this weekend! 2 pair of twill M2s in khaki. I pick them up next week from alterations, I'm pumped!

From the thrift store:
-Red Coach surcingle belt (quite a nice belt IMO)
-B2 clue OCBD
-Polo seersucker shorts with an awesome aged look that I'm pretty sure is "natural"
-LE red gingham shirt


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Took a gamble on these - I think it paid off.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Great shoes Patrick. Would work really well with a wedding outfit.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

They look great, Patrick. Slap some shoe trees in and give them a polish, you'll be good to go.


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

Just picked up a black belt strap from Brooks for an old silver engine turned buckle my uncle gave me - glad it was on sale thought it does make me feel more of an adult than maybe I'd like.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

A package arriving from the homeland of Bertie Wooster today contained a strap for my Timex and a 'leather Albert' for my grandfather's pocket watch, which was recently acquired by me:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Who is the manufacture of the pocket watch?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

It's a Rubis, and doesn't seem to be particularly expensive (in fact, I'm sure it's not). It does actually wind, though, and has the engraving of a train on the case.

Apparently it was given to my grandfather upon his retirement from almost 50 years of teaching high school math and physics. That would have been over 25 years ago. I don't think he carried it very much. My father had it and gave it to me a couple of months ago. I figured it would be better to carry it from time to time than simply leave it in a drawer. It ought to combine nicely with my Bertie Wooster strap.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AlanC said:


> A package arriving from the homeland of Bertie Wooster today contained a strap for my Timex and a 'leather Albert' for my grandfather's pocket watch, which was recently acquired by me:


Where'd you get the Albert whatchamacallit?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Based on your family history that pocket watch is priceless


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Based on your family history that pocket watch is priceless


Thanks, Mac. I agree.



Patrick06790 said:


> Where'd you get the Albert whatchamacallit?


Join the Wooster wannabe club. I discovered that you finally just need to call them if you want to order anything.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

*BB Horween Shell Cordo Belt*

Came today! Hooray! It fits (I am usually in between sizes). $99 from $168 list.

Made in Canada. Has Horween tag on it. Exactly matches #8. Decent weight. Not super heavy, but I would not call it flimsy, either. Just right for the pants I wear with my 986s (Bills), I think. 1.25" width. Three shell 'pieces' stitched together with a calf backing. Nice brass buckle. No outward BB marking.

Odd that the stamps on the back are upside-down. However, I have always put on my belts backwards (I was never taught, and it's too late to change now), so I appreciate now having my nicest belt agree with me.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

paper clip said:


> Came today! Hooray! It fits (I am usually in between sizes). $99 from $168 list.
> 
> Made in Canada. Has Horween tag on it. Exactly matches #8. Decent weight. Not super heavy, but I would not call it flimsy, either. Just right for the pants I wear with my 986s (Bills), I think. 1.25" width. Three shell 'pieces' stitched together with a calf backing. Nice brass buckle. No outward BB marking.
> 
> Odd that the stamps on the back are upside-down. However, I have always put on my belts backwards (I was never taught, and it's too late to change now), so I appreciate now having my nicest belt agree with me.


Very nice. Mine should arrive in the next day or so. I missed the brass buckle though... much prefer the silver color myself. Does it look like the buckle is easily replaced?


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

paper clip said:


> Came today! Hooray! It fits (I am usually in between sizes). $99 from $168 list.
> 
> Made in Canada. Has Horween tag on it. Exactly matches #8. Decent weight. Not super heavy, but I would not call it flimsy, either. Just right for the pants I wear with my 986s (Bills), I think. 1.25" width. Three shell 'pieces' stitched together with a calf backing. Nice brass buckle. No outward BB marking.
> 
> Odd that the stamps on the back are upside-down. However, I have always put on my belts backwards (I was never taught, and it's too late to change now), so I appreciate now having my nicest belt agree with me.


Paper Clip -

Nice review - my only correction is that the retail is $198 - even better deal than you thought! I actually just opened mine a few minutes ago and am very pleased. The shirts are also good - though simply duplicates of what I have several of already. Gotta love getting stuff in the mail after work!


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

spinlps said:


> Very nice. Mine should arrive in the next day or so. I missed the brass buckle though... much prefer the silver color myself. Does it look like the buckle is easily replaced?


Its not a snap off buckle or anything, but a cobbler or someone similar could put a different buckle on, Im sure.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The UPS guy was good to me today...delivered a pair of Alden Longwing blutchers, in #8 shell cord. Life is indeed good!


----------



## RTW (Jan 7, 2006)

I also received a BB burgundy Shell Cordovan belt in the mail the other day.
Purchased a pair of Bills nubuck Chamois Cloth pants and a pair of Pantherella (sp?) cotton argyle socks locally.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> The UPS guy was good to me today...delivered a pair of Alden Longwing blutchers, in #8 shell cord. Life is indeed good!


Very nice shoes! Enjoy wearing the shoes


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Gentleman,
Good looking belt


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

abc123 said:


> Paper Clip -
> 
> Nice review - my only correction is that the retail is $198 - even better deal than you thought! I actually just opened mine a few minutes ago and am very pleased. The shirts are also good - though simply duplicates of what I have several of already. Gotta love getting stuff in the mail after work!


Odd. The price tag which I took from my belt says $168. Perhaps it was old stock and they had never bothered to mark it up. I feel even better now!

I have all my stuff delivered to work (benefits of running my own office!). All the packages at my house might cause a bit of a row :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Andy S. (Mar 27, 2007)

I FINALLY found some freaking Weejuns 5 miles from the house after I had spent much of my spare time of the past month going as much as 20 miles out to look for the damned things...


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

*RL Squares*


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Nice! I must say that, like his ties, RL has nice (classic) square patterns. Those will look great with tweed coats this fall.

Side note: I hate to wish the summer away, but I've picked up three nice coats this summer via LE (dark green corduroy) and Alan C (2 awesome BB tweed 3/2 sacks), and I can't wait to bust 'em out!


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

same here, PC. Can't wait for fall/winter.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

paper clip said:


> Nice! I must say that, like his ties, RL has nice (classic) square patterns. Those will look great with tweed coats this fall.
> 
> Side note: I hate to wish the summer away, but I've picked up three nice coats this summer via LE (dark green corduroy) and Alan C (2 awesome BB tweed 3/2 sacks), and I can't wait to bust 'em out!


Thanks PC. Funny thing, the salesman thanked me for buying the two on the right. Guess he was tired of refolding them... popular item for tire kickers but few buyers. The third was hidden among the iPod accessories at Marshall's.

+2 for Fall / Winter. Making the annual trip to WI Dells the next two weeks... the start of the school year and return of fall can't be far behind.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

I just ordered a pair of brown suede 3/4 boots (sounded like chelseas, from his description) from RL. I haven't seen them, but at the price (180, from 700), it was worth the gamble. I've been lusting after suede boots for awhile, so I'm pretty excited! Here's to hoping it works out!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

This Hickey Freeman DB arrived today from eBay seller sbtracy, with whom I have had uniformly good experiences.

And I don't mind saying I'm rather enthused. I think the 4 x 1 DB suits my frame better than 6 x 1 or 6 x 2 - at least the two I've thrifted.

Anybody makes fun of me gets whacked with this rod case.



















Here's a cheesy posed shot of me coming in from the rain, the better to demonstrate what the thing looks like when the subject is not standing like a waxwork in Madame Tussaud's:










I really like this fabric - birdseye, is that what it's called? Nailhead? Whatever it is, there are a lot of things that can be done with texture.


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

This has been a pricier month than I wanted but who can resist a good sale?

Four LE OCBDs at $12.50/each for the basic one who can resist? I picked up two white, one blue, and one university stripe. Two were monogrammed.

Three J Crew summerweight chinos, blue, light green, and butter. With the current 20% off deal these are less than $20 each. These wrinkle very easily but not bad for a cheap, colorful summer pant.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

*Yin & Yang*

More from the Marshall's bargain baskets:
RL Linen Square & RL Wool 3" Tie


----------



## Andy S. (Mar 27, 2007)

It's been a good month for me so far...

First up, a grey Southwick suit I thrifted for $12. Yes, it's darted, but it fits very well and I figured it would be satisfactory for the rare occasion I need a suit. The darker shade bodes well to flexibility I think. There is a chipped button on the sleeve, but it's a very generic button to replace. 









Next is a great herringbone 3/2 sack jacket that is marked H. Stockton (one of the tradliest and nicest men's stores in Atlanta to my knowledge). Picked it up at Goodwill for $8. I can see this one getting a lot of use. It's missing a few sleeve buttons too, but again it's an easy fix.









Lastly is a group photo of my 2 new pair of Bills M2s (1.75" cuff), some polo houndstooth pants I thrifted, my new Weejuns (El Salvador), Nordstrom saddle bucks, and the red Coach linen surcingle belt I mentioned in my earlier post.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Andy S., nice. The linen surcingle sounds interesting. As much as I've been wearing my navy wool one, I'll have to keep an eye out.

Anybody catch the Bills Anniversary khakis (10 oz.) on eBay that ended a couple of days ago? I was hoping to add those to my closet, but alas, my internet was down, and they went higher than I would have wanted to pay anyway.

I did, however, pick up a Lands' End red/navy gingham check shirt at Salvation Army yesterday for $0.25. Even if I only wear it once, that's $0.25 per wear. Not bad.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I was informed this morning that my Church's slippers have finally arrived. I will try to get up to "Terawna" on Friday to collect them. Still no sign of the shoes from the Norwegians, though.

DocD


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Just came in today!










Cover price is $3.95

Bought it used, but in very good condition. $28.89 incl. shipping.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Enjoy the read, paper clip!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Today I took delivery of my brown chromexcel, stitch down penny loafers from Quoddy Trail...bit of a wait (right at five weeks) but, worthh every day of it. They are every bit as comfortable as the boatshoes and just a tad dressier!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

paper clip said:


> Just came in today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a good read for sure!

I got a few things from LE today, a madras tie, a skinny wine & gold silk tie and an OCBD.

Brian


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Today I took delivery of my brown chromexcel, stitch down penny loafers from Quoddy Trail...bit of a wait (right at five weeks) but, worthh every day of it. They are every bit as comfortable as the boatshoes and just a tad dressier!


When can we expect to see some pics 

Brian


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

vwguy said:


> When can we expect to see some pics
> 
> Brian


I'm going to have to stop buying shoes long enough to be able to afford to buy a digital camera for myself. I can't believe that three digital cameras have been bought for the kids and not one of them can be brought into play to take a picture and post it here on AAAC! The youngest daughter was even back living in the house for a couple of months and the pics (of my Aurlander cabin mocs) never got taken. Of course she was in the final weeks of her first pregnancy and then had a newborn to care for, so priorities were a bit scrambled for a bit! Now The daughter, her husband and our newest grandchild are moved into there new home and the camera is three hours from here...the bottom line is, I've got to get a digital camera for myself to post pics here but, the old Nikon SLR works fine for everything else! However, for the present, familyman (in an earlier thread) posted pictures of a pair he recieved that are identical to the ones I purchased.

I commit to all those present and perusing these fora, that next month I will buy NO shoes and make the purchase of a sufficiently simple digicam my priority!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Deleted...the computer burped and this was a repeat entry!


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

My first Alden shoes have just arrived today.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

My wardrobe finally has some tweed jackets:

Opening the package, Press shipping is fast:


Two tweeds, 


One is donegal tweed, fused. The other one is no-name tweed, but fully canvassed.



Both have hooked vents.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

Untilted said:


> My wardrobe finally has some tweed jackets


Is that a waistcoat/vest? All look fantastic!


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

yep, a waistcoat. Thank you for the compliment. I look forward to wearing them in 4-5 months.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Tilt - NICE!

I love both, but the one with the waistcoat is especially interesting. Very, very jealous!


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Tilt, nice haul.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Untilted said:


> yep, a waistcoat. Thank you for the compliment. I look forward to wearing them in 4-5 months.


AWESOMENESS personified. Wear 'em in good health!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Finally got my Church's slippers today. Absolutely outstanding shoes, great fit, much better than I expected. They are the plain black velvet; I requested the ones with the embroidered crown, but they got these instead (the order number is the same, so easy mistake). Not a big problem, since these can actually be worn around and no one will notice them. I think I'll have to get another pair! (No cameras in the office today, therefore no photos yet.)

Also my cheapo "flannel" pants came in today, so I will pick them up on Monday. Nothing natural about them, but the fit is excellent and they're made in Canada, and did I mention they're cheap?

DocD


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

*Plodding along...*

Not every purchase is dramatic; all of these will serve as a building block in the wardrobe, though. Picked up thrifting are an as-new J Crew barn jacket, a pair of Polo plain front chinos, a no-name ribbon belt and a vintage Brooks Brothers bowtie. Total: ~$15. Retail would be $200 or so for all of it, I'd guess.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Alan, I covet that tie!

JB


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks, JT. Bowties are particularly difficult to find thrifting, at least for me. This one is interesting in that the adjustable band on the interior allows you to adjust it to the 1/4" with hooks. I wonder how old it is.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Took a $34 chance on this Harris Tweed Orvis vest today.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Speas said:


> Took a $34 chance on this Harris Tweed Orvis vest today.


Me too - both of them


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Alan, oh man, that jacket. Absolutely the jacket to have in the early 90's in Auburn. Not sure where mine went--who cares, it wouldn't fit anyway. 

So very tempted to offer you something in trade. 

Please make good use of it.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC,
A. Squire is interested in your barn jacket and JB is interested in your BB bow tie. Maybe you can negotiate deals with these gentleman. Good luck


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

I picked up 2 long sleeve linen shirts from J. Crew for $19.95 each that were originally $69.95 each whilst browsing their website about 2 weeks ago. I went back earlier this week and they are gone, so feel I lucked out somewhat. They arrived late last week and were quite a bargain.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Anglophilia*

Found this Paul Stuart suit at the thrift shop today for $7.20.

A nod to our Anglo tradition.

Looks pretty good from the front; the back looks like most of my jackets, the result of sloping shoulders and slight scoliosis.

Shoulders are about right.

I'm pretty sure it's canvassed - there are three distinct layers at the top button.

Looking at the lapels and point collar, I'm thinking this is better worn with a spread collar.

Only wear is on the hem (hem?) of the left front trousers pocket.

Pants are pleated and maybe a little tight. Length is good.

If I can find a real tailor somewhere it might be worth paying a few bucks to get this tweaked up a bit. But even so...






































Okay, ixnay on the eresy-hay.Picked up these AE Randolph loafers on eBay for $10.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Very nice, Patrick. It looks like a Samuelsohn (if so, should be labeled made in Canada). Paul Stuart and Samuelsohn suits form the backbone of my suit wardrobe. I love 'em.

The fit would definitely fall into my 'close enough to wear/too cheap to do better' category. It looks fine to me.


----------



## WingtipTom (Sep 6, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Found this Paul Stuart suit at the thrift shop today for $7.20
> 
> ....
> 
> Picked up these AE Randolph loafers on eBay for $10.


The suit looks great, Patrick! Nice find!!

Love those shoes, too. I've been looking for a pair of Randolphs in my size and price range on eBay for awhile now (over a year). Congrats, and thanks for posting pics!


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Darn patrick, that is a good find! You alway find gems!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Patrick,
You had a good day. I would suggest you bring the suit to a tailor to get an estimate of the cost to personalize the suit


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Congrats Patrick...those Randolfs look almost new! With any buyer but you, I would assume they are calf. But considering the buyer is who it is...calf or cord?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Congrats Patrick...those Randolfs look almost new! With any buyer but you, I would assume they are calf. But considering the buyer is who it is...calf or cord?


I think they're calf, but I'm not sure if I've even seen shell before.

The right shoe has a tiny little tear in the leather where the strap part is attached to the whatchamacallit, which is why they were so cheap. I do know of a cobbler nearby; I'll ask him about the tear and the leather while I'm there.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

August is Austerity Month.

AE Hanovers from the Endless.com sale, and Wilberts from STP's 30 percent deal. I can tell the Wilberts are going to get a lot of use - they are ideal pursuit shoes.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Patrick06790 said:


> August is Austerity Month.


You're not kiddin'! That means I've only got another day to get my orders in.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

Month of the oxford shirt...shirts from Mercer, LL Bean, Brooks to try out and compare against one another.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

This must be the longest monthly acquisition thread we've had. Perhaps summer sales account for it.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Wait till August. Clearance sales on summer merchandise and sales incentives on fall merchandise


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

AlanC said:


> This must be the longest monthly acquisition thread we've had. Perhaps summer sales account for it.


I think you're right - there have been some great deals to be had the past few weeks. I already have my eyes on a few things for August!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Patrick, don't alter the suit. It fits better than anything you've posted so far. The wrinkles and stuff you see are nothing to nitpick: I can post dozens of photos of men like the Duke of Windsor and others with wrinkly suits and ones on your suit are in the right places, very balanced. Think "patina". Don't become one of those Fashon Forum types who obsess aobut wearing a suit which is as smooth as medieval plate armour.

Went to pick up my cheapo flannels yesterdays, but the company now makes them overseas and the detailing is less sophisticated. I'm very disappointed and it appears I bought one of the last pairs left. (The usual lesson for all you kids out there: if you find something you like, buy half-a-dozen right away, before it gets changed or discontinued.)

DocD


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

(The usual lesson for all you kids out there: if you find something you like said:


> ^
> I am in agreement with your sentiment


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Patrick:

A move to SW Connecticut may be in my near future. I have never thrifted before, but the stuff you have posted has almost inspired me to do so. You may face some competition in those goldmines you frequent. I'm a 42R..


----------

